

The safe career path of the future: skip college and start a company - hartleybrody
http://www.curiousjuice.com/blog-0/bid/119988/The-safe-career-path-in-the-future-skip-college-and-start-a-company

======
samstave
You know what; education is changing.

Khan Academy is only getting stronger, MIT, Stanford and others are offering
free courses online.

There seems to be an opportunity here for a "startup business college" -- a
service which you attend, and maybe pay a MUCH smaller fee which would cover
the curation, organization and guidance/tutorship/mentorship through the
amazing resources available.

I am not sure I agree 100% with "skip college, start a company" -- but "seek
out and devour all the amazing free teachings from stellar sources".

